# Eine Hochzeit planen



## Cookie1990 (24. Mai 2009)

Heyho,
Wie der Titel schon sagt plane ich aktuel meine InGame Hochzeit und suche die passenden Kleider für meine Angebetete.
Nun hab ich aber nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für sie auftreiben können, und die obligatorische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nun meine Frage, was würdet ihr noch empfehlen? Was könnte ich ihr anziehen? 
Es sollte festlich sein und hübsch, der Preis spielt natürlich keine Rolle!!


----------



## Blutlos (24. Mai 2009)

Es kommt ein Bisschen darauf an, was deine demnächstig Angetraute ist. Druiden haben z.B. ihre traditionellen (Fest-)Kleider (erhältlich auf der Mondlichtung) und was einer Taurin gut steht, sieht bei einer Gnomin nicht notwendigerweise gut aus.


----------



## Cookie1990 (24. Mai 2009)

Gut eingeworfen!
Ich werde eine Blutelfe heiraten^^


----------



## ipercoop (24. Mai 2009)

Für eine Blutelfin empfehle ich das hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21499#dropped

Habs mir selber geholt.

Droppt aber AQ20 beim ersten Boss , kann man alleine machen wenn man weiß wie es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Evtl als Kopf : http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=11808#comments

oder :
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=3075


Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie1990 (24. Mai 2009)

Hmm ja aber da sind 2 Dinge drinne die nich so einfach sind^^
1: Muss sie erstmal lvl 60 werden und das kann "dauern"
2: Sind BoE und daher muss sie auch dabei sein^^


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

Am schönsten sind die Kleider vom Mondfest.
Aber bis dahin dauerts noch ne Weile..

Dein Smoking is ja klar denk ich mal.
Lass dir von nem richtig guten Schneider deines Vertrauens seine Auswahl posten. Erstelle dir eine Blutelfin auf Stufe 1 und probiere eine Robe nach der anderen an. Egal ob sie nun grün, blau, episch oder weiß ist - wichtig ist dass sie gut aussieht.

Zudem, gibts in Thunder Bluff Rosensträuße zu kaufen.

Dann gibts einen Händler für Hochzeitsware in Bootybay. Oberster Stock, son Goblin.
Der Verkauft sogar Hochzeitsringe (Sauteuer, aber eine liebe Geste). Welche du sogar in Geschenkpapier (bekommt man beim Gemischtwarenhändler) verpacken kannst.

Reif der Flamme und son Zeug für den Kopf finde ich übertrieben. Schlicht ohne Hut wärs am schönsten.


----------



## Cookie1990 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich danke mal für die fixen Antworten, ich hab schonmal das Hochzeitskleid gebastelt, dieRinge sind auch gekauft und Blumen hab ich auch^^. Pralinen gabs doch auch iwo oder?


----------



## Anburak-G (26. Mai 2009)

Hab mir zwar schon einiges in der Datenbank durchgesehen, aber vielleicht geht's so ja schneller.

Was gibt's den passendes für ne Taurin?


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

Für Taurinnen empfehle ich dir nach Moonglade zu gehen.
Da gibts teilweise richtig hübsche Druidenmode zu kaufen. Diese sind besonders auf Nachtelfen und Tauren angepasst. Vielleicht findest du unter dem ganzen Haufen an Auswahl etwas das dir gefällt (:


----------



## Cookie1990 (26. Mai 2009)

Wieso reden hier alle von Tauren xD ??
Wir sind 2 Blutelfen^^


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Was gibt's den passendes für ne Taurin?


----------



## ipercoop (26. Mai 2009)

Belphega schonmal dran gedacht das der TE eine Blutelfe heiratet und selber ein Blutelf ist

und zumal ein anderer Buffeduser die Frage für die Tauren gestellt hat.

selfowned (:


----------



## Feder und Schwert (27. Mai 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> Belphega schonmal dran gedacht das der TE eine Blutelfe heiratet und selber ein Blutelf ist
> 
> und zumal ein anderer Buffeduser die Frage für die Tauren gestellt hat.
> 
> selfowned (:



Vieleicht verstehe ich dich miss, aber wo liegt das Problem, wenn Belphega auch einen anderen Spieler unter
die Arme greift. Ist doch nur eine nette Geste. Das sollte man doch keinen Wind drum machen.

Dem TE wünsche ich viel Spaß bei seiner Hochtzeit und vieleicht kann er ja mal ein Bild von der Veranstaltung
hier posten, wenn diese vorbei ist.


----------



## Cookie1990 (27. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich werd die Hochzeit iwan in der nächsten Woche über die Bühne bringen^^.
Aber Ich hab auch nichts dagegen das sich hier andere mit Fragen einklinken, hatte es selbst nur überlesen das da jemand für Tauren nachgehakt hatte.

Danke an alle die geholfen haben, wer noch weitere Ideen hat nur her damit!


----------



## Datteldurst (12. Juni 2009)

Also zu Classic-Zeiten war die Hochzeit immer in Ogrimmar,wo willst du sie den stattfinden lassen.Dürfen auch Buffeduser dazukommen welcher realm?Wo? Wieviel UHR?


----------



## Belphega (16. Juni 2009)

Datteldurst schrieb:


> Also zu Classic-Zeiten war die Hochzeit immer in Ogrimmar,wo willst du sie den stattfinden lassen.Dürfen auch Buffeduser dazukommen welcher realm?Wo? Wieviel UHR?



Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Da unsere Hordehauptstädte keine Kapelle oder Kirche haben, waren die meisten Hochzeiten in der Kapelle des hoffnungslosen Lichts in den östlichen Pestländern.
Oder auf einer der Plattformen der Weltendrachen - der in Serenade is besonders schön dafür.

(:


----------



## Cookie1990 (16. Juni 2009)

Naja atm is die Hochzeit auf Eis weil sie wegen der Schule nicht spielt^^
Aber vll in der 2 Woche der Ferien.
MFG Cookie


----------

